# Kaffee-Flecken mit Photoshop



## Cyberbird (17. August 2004)

Hi!

Kennt jemand ein gutes Tutorial, in dem gezeigt wird, wie man mit Photoshop realistische Kaffeeflecken hinbekommt? Ich möchte gerne einen Violinenschlüssel als Kaffeefleck hinter ein Band-Logo packen...   

Basti


----------



## Philip Kurz (17. August 2004)

Da kann man mit Sicherheit auch andere Tutorials zweckentfremden,
oder ein wenig Phantasie spielen lassen:

+ Brushes (vllt. Blutbrushes ?) oder eine Form raussuchen
+ die Form mit Hilfe vom Pinsel leicht ausfransen, weil der Kaffee
ja vom Untergrund unterschiedlich aufgesogen wird
+ nun mit den Ebeneneffekten einige Einstellungen vornehmen,
wie z.B.:
    + Farbüberlagerung
    + Schein nach innen (weil ein Fleck ja meistens von außen nach
       innen trocknet)
    + Kontur (aus dem selben Grund)

Wenn du jetzt die Ebene mit einer neuen verbindest, werden aus
den Effekten gefüllte Pixel. Jetzt kannst du evtl. mit einer Maske
die ganze Sache etwas unregelmäßiger aussehen lassen.
Ein Stück weit realistischer schaut es vielleicht auch aus,
wenn du nicht nur einen weißen Hintergrund hast, sondern auch 
noch eine Art Struktur enthalten ist.


----------

